

Escher's Relativity in Lego. - euccastro
http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/relativity.html

======
euccastro
_Unlike many of Escher's other "impossible" pictures (like "Ascending and
Descending") , there is actually no optical illusion involved here. Gravity
seems to be working in three different directions simultaneously, but the
picture shows a perfectly self-consistent physical scene._

